# Redfish help



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

What is the best way to catch slot reds from navarre pier?
(rig; bait; closer to shore, middle, end of pier; etc.)
will be in town around 4/17 and a storm is likely to take place. will that effect the fishing?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Storms generally get the reds fired up, so unless there's an insane amount of lightning or something I'd say that that should be a good thing. As far as baits & rigging go, hopefully someone else will chime in, because I've never fished reds out there before!


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

You can catch reds anywhere up and down the pier targeting them or by accident.

When I'm trying to catch reds, I usually stay around the surf and use a Carolina rig with whatever live bait is around - cigs, LYs, hardtails, etc.

Just look for them. If they're there, you'll see them.

The issue, is that you want SLOT reds... usually over SLOT at the piers. There are some smaller fish out there, though.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

If you Catch A Slot Red From The Beach or Pier Your Damn Lucky, Most are Bulls you can use Like Mentioned above Carolina Rigs With Live or Dead Bait,s Gold Spoons , Jig Head with Curly tail,s, Soft bait works well Just Remember Redfish are Bottom Feeders will Eat Anything they come Across if Feeding JMOP!!


----------

